# New Tail Lights LED



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Available in 3 option 
Silver housing, Smoked housing, red housing
Price : 600USD


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice but a lot of money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The first aftermarket led tail lights I've seen for the mk2. Will like to see these in operation...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There proper nasty 
Seeing the white in the light looks cheap

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

I take it they only have these for the American market being that they have amber marker lights ? If they made the white bits red and use them as tail lights then i would definetly be interested .I myself have been trying to figure out PIC microcontrollers to make the streaming indicators (struggling) , becuase I think they are awsome  .


----------



## Stev443 (Oct 6, 2013)

They look interesting would be nice to see them on a car and get the whole effect


----------



## ZPrime (May 4, 2015)

andez1781 said:


> I take it they only have these for the American market being that they have amber marker lights ? If they made the white bits red and use them as tail lights then i would definetly be interested .I myself have been trying to figure out PIC microcontrollers to make the streaming indicators (struggling) , becuase I think they are awsome  .


Actually, USDM TTs don't have amber in the rear lights at all.

Euro market I thought required amber turn signals? In the US, rear turns can be red (it's stupid and unsafe, but on the mk2 TT it looks better )

I can't figure out if the"bars" in the light are supposed to be red or amber?

If the bars light up red as marker lights, and the center LED sections are used as brake lights, that could be interesting. $600 is cheaper than OEM lights too.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> There proper nasty
> Seeing the white in the light looks cheap
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I agree, the White looks like cheap plastic that you would see on lights from Halfrauds.

Certainly not worth circa £400!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

ZPrime said:


> andez1781 said:
> 
> 
> > I take it they only have these for the American market being that they have amber marker lights ? If they made the white bits red and use them as tail lights then i would definetly be interested .I myself have been trying to figure out PIC microcontrollers to make the streaming indicators (struggling) , becuase I think they are awsome  .
> ...


? I thought they where amber ? And the turn signals are underneath. They certainly don't look red to me lol and as you can see them from the side of the car that's what made me think of the states ? , so do you think they are trying to replicate the mk3 rear side lights if so massive fail with the colour 
:lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Pretty confident the styling is taken from the mk3 although not very well :roll:


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

These may be the new Spyder ones shown at the SEMA show last year in November.

http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermarket_ ... om-spyder/

The article says they don't know when they will be released. When I went to SEMA 2013 I saw a set of Mk6 GTI tail lights that were at the Spyder booth but they didn't sell online yet. I kept searching for those lights, a few months after SEMA they started showing up on alibaba and aliexpress, then a few more months they started being sold at major online retailers. If the pattern is the same for these new tails we should be seeing these fully in the market within the year.

You guys are mentioning how it looks terrible with the white diffuser (and I agree!), but that is with the smoked/silver housing. With the red housing it will look much more normal when the lights are not illuminated.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Seems to me as if you've convinced yourself that you like me enough to buy as set.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

we got a set of similar ones for the GF's A1

These are only partial LED, as are the Audi A1 LED version, but also have the electronics within, so plug & play without needing coding, as the Audi version would need for retrofitting.

Note the A1 has reflectors on the rear diffuser, where as the TT has them with the light cluster, so the smoked version may cause a legal issue.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> These may be the new Spyder ones shown at the SEMA show last year in November.
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermarket_ ... om-spyder/
> 
> ...


I personally am still not convinced.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

This link was posted on Fourtitude.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381544631123 under $400 and red lens. Not bad, but the lens is far too dark for my taste.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

There is a clear lens variant too..






And here's the smoked lens..


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Shortly available at all Halfords stores ! 


On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## P2DJX (Feb 18, 2014)

I could be seriously tempted with the clear lens variant - but not at that kinda price. :roll:


----------



## Kmacker (Jul 28, 2015)

Agree. Would never pay that price (Scottish and tight!), but the clear variant would look quite smart on a white TT me thinks ...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Are you guys referring to the $390? The eBay price is way lower than the $600 mentioned on the OP.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I actually quite like the look of the red ones!

Agree the clear look cheap with the led bars visible, and black too gangster.... But red looks pretty smart... Like the mk3 rear... Just cheaper!!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The led bars being white looks really cheap and nasty 
Should of been clear or red

And bet they've missed a trick of making the inductors sweep

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> The led bars being white looks really cheap and nasty
> Should of been clear or red
> 
> And bet they've missed a trick of making the inductors sweep
> ...


+1


----------



## cbowen01 (Jul 11, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> The led bars being white looks really cheap and nasty
> Should of been clear or red
> 
> And bet they've missed a trick of making the inductors sweep
> ...


I found these on eBay which have the indicator sweep which looks awesome on the mk3. Just wish they did them in clear lens as I can't stand the smoked effect. Makes it look like a Corsa driver has upgarded to a TT :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322006783965? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

ReTTro fit said:


> The led bars being white looks really cheap and nasty
> Should of been clear or red
> 
> And bet they've missed a trick of making the inductors sweep
> ...


I agree Lea, the White LED strip looks pretty poor and certainly cheapens the look f the unit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

They look cheap and shite but with a premium price tag!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I know the mk2 has been out for some time now and led lights are the in thing I think the original mk2 tail lights are still a nice feature of the car especially when lot up...probably why up until now there hasn't been much in the way of aftermarket units.


----------



## cbowen01 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ordered and fitted mine today. See the vid. Very pleased with them.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I do like the indicator sweep too!

Any daytime pics?

What colour are those, red?

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

That's cool


----------



## cbowen01 (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry, only just got back from work to fit them and it went dark. They are clear lens and look good in daylight. Not cheap and nasty. They are much better then I expected. They didn't do the sweep at first. Mailed the company and they told me that there is two modes which is changed by plugging a connector to another.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

A pic in the daylight would be good, the sweep does look decent though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Someone on the Fourtitude forums bought a set of the red ones too. I'll be sure to link it here when he installs them.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

cbowen01 said:


> Ordered and fitted mine today. See the vid. Very pleased with them.


Looking good.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Someone on the Fourtitude forums bought a set of the red ones too. I'll be sure to link it here when he installs them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Have you a link to the sales site for the red ones?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

spike said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone on the Fourtitude forums bought a set of the red ones too. I'll be sure to link it here when he installs them.
> ...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/2007-2012-Audi- ... SwuAVWzV~M

I'm not sure if that is the exact link that the other guy bought his from. The dark red looks pretty good in the pictures on that page.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > Blaylock1988 said:
> ...


These aren't the right ones, they don't have the sequential indicator lights.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Have you sent a message to the seller to ask? Right now every single one on both threads look like the Spyder brand tails. They may all have the same functionality. I would ask them.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Any one interested in the 3 variations they are here..

http://www.spyderauto.com/product_list. ... mit=Go+%21


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Quoting from VWVortex/Fourtitude: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... this/page2

The lights were purchased from DT Moto on ebay, and they DO have sequential blinkers.



Bezlar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Bezlar said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Bezlar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Bezlar said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NK9TT (Nov 2, 2015)

Usually quite tentative with after market tail lights but I must say these look pretty good. 
The sequential blinkers look smart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't think it's relevant to you guys in the states but are the light units 'EU' marked (conforms to European spec's or type approval) ?


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't understand why they don't do a normal red as at least it would give a semi-oem look.


----------



## Stev443 (Oct 6, 2013)

cbowen01 said:


> Ordered and fitted mine today. See the vid. Very pleased with them.


Very nice look really smart are they e marked and any pics of them in he daylight
Thanks


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

lordlee said:


> I don't understand why they don't a normal red as at least it would give a semi-oem look.


Yes, I'd want them Red, as the reflector is within the light, and not so sure on legality if smoked, and reflectors obscured.

The clear ones just don't look right in the daylight


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

i just ordered this version off ebay will receive it next week

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blk-2007-20...ash=item542a7001bd:g:ZlsAAOSwKtVWvl6A&vxp=mtr

i will post pics once received and installed


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

I've mailed them asking if they plan to do a non-smoked red version. If they did then I'd be interested perhaps but otherwise they look a bit aftermarket for my taste.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

lordlee said:


> I've mailed them asking if they plan to do a non-smoked red version. If they did then I'd be interested perhaps but otherwise they look a bit aftermarket for my taste.


Yea I'm kind of in the same place really, I would want them in Red or not at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Sweetz said:


> lordlee said:
> 
> 
> > I've mailed them asking if they plan to do a non-smoked red version. If they did then I'd be interested perhaps but otherwise they look a bit aftermarket for my taste.
> ...


Me too


----------



## cbowen01 (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry it took so long to reply. Been working nights. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I loved the lights at night but as you can see from the daytime picture, they look crap. I decided to mask off the reverse light and indicators and spray them red like the mk3 OEM lights. Not yet put them back on as they need 24hrs to dry in the warmth but I think they look miles better. Only problem was I managed to spray the garage floor red


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

They look better painted red..good work. Interested to see how they look on the car now.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

They do look much better sprayed red. Will the matte finish stay or will they get glossy as it dries?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Worst case you could wrap a transparent red vinyl to achieve a highly shined finish.


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

Did you warm the lights with a hairdryer or heat gun before spraying? This would of given you better spray can finish.

Agree with everyone definitely looks better in red. May see if I can get my cousin to bring me over a smoked red set from the US.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I've used light tint spray before.... Imo i would add a few coats of clear lacquer on top, as they have a habit of fading over time.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## cwunch (Nov 4, 2015)

Any news for non smoked red one?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

cwunch said:


> Any news for non smoked red one?


One user on vortex forum has find something but they are more expensive...
LINK


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

_Dejan_ said:


> cwunch said:
> 
> 
> > Any news for non smoked red one?
> ...


They look great!
hopefully will become more available & cheaper


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

more photos here on ocean blue pearl with comparison if interested. unfortunately, i have to get an exchange :?

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...tried-this&p=94212762&viewfull=1#post94212762


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

i like the squares on the oem lights if only they had the indicator swipe !


----------



## M-Y-L-E-E (Feb 16, 2016)

Nathanho123 said:


> i like the squares on the oem lights if only they had the indicator swipe !


Ditto.


----------



## cbowen01 (Jul 11, 2015)

Finally got round to spray and fitting them. They look darker in the photo. They are about the same colour as the original lights.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow those look perfect! I like how the insides are not all chrome and reflective. Are they still a matte finish? I may just buy a set of the clear ones and tint or spray them red too.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

cbowen01 said:


> Finally got round to spray and fitting them. They look darker in the photo. They are about the same colour as the original lights.


They do look good in a normal red - I suspected they would. Hopefully a well priced red set will come on to the market soon.


----------



## cbowen01 (Jul 11, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Wow those look perfect! I like how the insides are not all chrome and reflective. Are they still a matte finish? I may just buy a set of the clear ones and tint or spray them red too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate. No I wetsanded them down before clearcoat. Gloss finish. Very pleased with them.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I do like those.... They look pretty oem.

Extend the rear high level brake light across the length of the rear and it will look like a mk3 from behind!!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I just think these look really cheap, sorry pal.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweetz said:


> I just think these look really cheap, sorry pal.


i think it looks much better than original tail lights. im in love


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just come across this thead, what's the verdict so far as it's been many months now. Has anyone found a decent seller to get hold of a set that is Red which doesn't look too cheap? May have to do a bit of DIY like a few others by making the silver bits red.


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Any News or more pics of these?


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

M-Y-L-E-E said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > i like the squares on the oem lights if only they had the indicator swipe !
> ...


Ditto again with the look of four squared rings spread across the back end.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Same here on the oem lights, with indicator swipe would be perfect.

As I have only just got mine, do led bulbs that are not factory send the canbus into a world of pain?

Also, anyone got a clue how this is done....






Richard


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

Doing my headlights soon to have sequential indicators and I'm gonna do the back lights as well so I'll keep a photo diary of all the steps when I start it.


----------

